# Copa Latinscrapers 2014 | Elección fotos de Seasons Tower



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Rapidito que se nos termina el tiempo, hay tiempo hasta mañana para votar. Recuerden *elegir sólo tres fotos*.-



01-




Atardecer en Punta | Torre de Carlos Ott | 110126-0179-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



02-




Atardecer en Punta | Hotel Conrad y Torre de Carlos Ott | 110126-0191-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



03-




BO-105 de la Armada, Punta del Este por Roberto Figueredo Simonetti, en Flickr



04-




white por Calovi, en Flickr



05-




Sin título por Calovi, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

1, 2 y 5


.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Bueno... esto no merece ser siquiera votado.

¿Qué pasó con Loop, Omega, Art Carrasco... etc? ¿Dónde entran esos? Ando muy perdido jajaja.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

De ejemplos como este estamos plagados en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No había visto la propuesta de Loop, por mí todo bien con cambiar de representante igual si en vez de Loop hay otra opción.

Decidan rápido que hasta mañana hay tiempo.-


----------



## lor15 (Jun 1, 2011)

Igual el Loop y esta no están en la misma categoría, esta sería para 50 a 100m y Loop para menos de 50m


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

1, 2 y 5, aunque hay mejores fotos, y no es por ser modesto, pero en mis visitas a punta le he sacado mejores fotos a esta torre.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

voto x la 1


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

1, 2 y 5


----------

